# Verona-Milan: lunedì 25 aprile ore 17.00 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2016)

Verona - Milan, lunedì 25 aprile 2016, ore 17.00.

La gara, valida per la per la trentacinquesima giornata di Serie A, vede il Milan impegnato a Verona contro l'ultima in classifica.

Il match di andata si concluse 1-1.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 17.00 di lunedì 25 aprile 2016.

Di seguito, come sempre, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara e le pagelle per i nostri calciatori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2016)

*Sarà Di Bello l'arbitro di Verona-Milan.*


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2016)

*Ecco la probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:

Verona (4-4-2): Gollini; Pisano, Bianchetti, Moras, Albertazzi; , Wszolek, Marrone, Ionita, Rebic; J. Gomez, Pazzini

Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura*


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

quando finisce sto scempio di stagione?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Aprile 2016)

dentro Calabria Josè Mauri R.Ely e Locatelli...diamo un senso a sta partita per l'amor di dio...fateci vedere i giovani...siamo stufi di gentaglia come Bertolacci e Mexes


----------



## Hammer (22 Aprile 2016)

L'Hellas è già in B e non ha più motivazioni, se non si vince questa è da fucilate


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Verona (4-4-2): Gollini; Pisano, Bianchetti, Moras, Albertazzi; , Wszolek, Marrone, Ionita, Rebic; J. Gomez, Pazzini
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura*



Bertolacci? Ma che giochi Mauri!


----------



## Tic (22 Aprile 2016)

Ma che orario sono le 5 del pomeriggio??


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

giocheranno boateng menez mexes balotelli...
perchè? perchè si impegnano in allenamento e si vede chiaramente che sono profondi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2016)

Cioè... Ricapitoliamo: toglie Alex che è uno dei migliori per mettere mexes? Lascia bertolacci che fa solo ribrezzo a vederlo e non mette jose mauri per dargli fiducia e provarlo dall'inizio dopo la bella prova contro il carpi?


----------



## kolao95 (22 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Cioè... Ricapitoliamo: toglie Alex che è uno dei migliori per mettere mexes? Lascia bertolacci che fa solo ribrezzo a vederlo e non mette jose mauri per dargli fiducia e provarlo dall'inizio dopo la bella prova contro il carpi?



Alex è squalificato.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Aprile 2016)

Senza il bomber Balotelli sarà dura


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Aprile 2016)

anche balotelli e' squalificato ma luiz adriano....?


----------



## Schism75 (23 Aprile 2016)

Mauri poteva essere schierato titolare. Così come Locatelli. E azzarderei Honda seconda punta, cosa che vado dicendo dallo scorso anno, almeno É più vicino alla porta e può sfruttare il suo pezzo forte: il tiro molto forte e preciso, eseguito con una certa rapidità. Oltre a indovinare qualche imbucata.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Aprile 2016)

Calcio Champagne.... per fortuna lavoro e neanche volendo riuscirei a guardarla.....


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Aprile 2016)

Bonaventura salta Verona per infortunio, ufficiale dal sito. Ci mancava pure questa


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2016)

*AC MILAN COMUNICATO UFFICIALE - Lesione alla coscia destra per Bonaventura, il giocatore verrà valutato nei prossimi giorni*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2016)

Ma poi chi ha tempo di guardare calcio Lunedi alle 17?

Io sicuramente non saro in grado di vederla(poiche dopo lavoro preferisco far altro)


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma poi chi ha tempo di guardare calcio Lunedi alle 17?
> 
> Io sicuramente non saro in grado di vederla(poiche dopo lavoro preferisco far altro)



Qui comunque è festa il 25, per questo le hanno messe alcune al lunedì.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Qui comunque è festa il 25, per questo le hanno messe alcune al lunedì.



Ah, grazie, non sapevo. Allora la scelta e anche abbastanza sensata.


----------



## Gabry (23 Aprile 2016)

Ma non si potrebbe azzardare un 4-2-3-1 ?
Siccome non mi fido di Montolivo da solo davanti alla difesa gli affiancherei Locatelli. Dietro Bacca farei giocare Honda a destra, Mauri al centro e Kucka a sinistra che in quella posizione ci ha già giocato abbastanza bene.

Invece penso che il mister giocherà con il 4-3-3 con Bertolacci, Montolivo e Kucka a centrocampo e davanti Boateng, Menez e Bacca.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni

Verona (4-4-2): Gollini; Pisano, Bianchetti, Moras, Albertazzi; Wszolek, Marrone, Ionita, Rebic; J. Gomez, Pazzini
A disp.: Coppola, Marcone, Samir, Helander, Gilberto, Checchin, Romulo, Siligardi, Emanuelson. Jankovic. All.: Delneri
Squalificati: Souprayen (1), Viviani (1)
Indisponibili: Fares, Toni


Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, José Mauri;Honda, Bacca, Menez.
A disp.: Diego Lopez, Abbiati, Zapata, Calabria, Ely, Antonelli, Poli, Locatelli, Boateng, Vido, Luiz Adriano. All.: Brocchi
Squalificati: Alex (1), Balotelli (1) 
Indisponibili: Niang, Bertolacci, Bonaventura*


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2016)

DE Sciglio , Munnez


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> DE Sciglio , Munnez



de sciglio non capisco nemmeno io, sul resto ha poco da fare, uno tra menez e boateng deve giocare per forza


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2016)

Non la guarderò, non me la sento proprio sto giro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Aprile 2016)

Ma Honda dietro Adriano e Bacca pare brutto?


----------



## kolao95 (23 Aprile 2016)

La guarderò solo se butterà dentro almeno uno tra Mauri e Locatelli.


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma Honda dietro Adriano e Bacca pare brutto?



Adriano è tornato in castigo.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Aprile 2016)

Luiz Adriano ancora fuori.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Jose Mauri; Honda; Bacca, Menez*


----------



## Aragorn (24 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Jose Mauri; Honda; Bacca, Menez*



Bacca e Menez hanno già la tesa alla loro prossima squadra, Luiz Adriano sembra un pacco postale in attesa di essere spedito, alla fine l'unico che ha voglia di restare è Balotelli


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Aprile 2016)

Mai vista tanto (legittimo) disinteresse per un match in questo forum.

vi riporto un paio di statistiche: 

Gli unici calciatori ad avere una media superiore ai *10km percorsi a partita* delle due squadre.

Verona: Ionita, Marrone, Viviani, Pisano.
*
Milan: Montolivo, Bonaventura, Antonelli, Bertolacci.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Aprile 2016)

C'è solo una cosa da sperare...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Mai vista tanto (legittimo) disinteresse per un match in questo forum.
> 
> vi riporto un paio di statistiche:
> 
> ...



Direi di non calcolare Bertolacci. Lui oltre 10 km a partita li fa giocando un altro sport, non il calcio.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2016)

*I convocati di Brocchi

**Portieri: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Lopez*
*Difensori: Abate, Antonelli, Calabria, De Santis (44), De Sciglio, Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata*
*Centrocampisti: Honda, Jose Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Montolivo, Poli*
*Attaccanti: Bacca, Boateng, Luiz Adriano, Menez, Vido (62).*


----------



## Groove (24 Aprile 2016)

Verona già retrocesso, la peggior rosa/squadra della Serie A, con la testa alle vacanze già ad aprile...ci sono tutti gli ingredienti per...  siamo capaci di tutto


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Aprile 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> C'è solo una cosa da sperare...



quoto.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2016)

Nella Verona di Romeo e Giulietta onoreremo i 400 anni dalla morte di Shakespeare mettendo in scena la solita tragedia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nella Verona di Romeo e Giulietta onoreremo i 400 anni dalla morte di Shakespeare mettendo in scena la solita tragedia.



la tragedia più grande sarebbe vincere a mio avviso


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Direi di non calcolare Bertolacci. Lui oltre 10 km a partita li fa giocando un altro sport, non il calcio.



il fatto che corre cosi tanto è solo un aggravante per lui, vuole dire che fa veramente più schifo di quello che pensiamo


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la tragedia più grande sarebbe vincere a mio avviso



Già vedere Brocky sulla panchina che fu di Rocco, Liedholm, Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti mi pare già una tragedia che farebbe impallidire il buon Guglielmo.

Poi vincere o perdere in quel di Verona è ininfluente. Se, Iddio non voglia, la trattativa cinese si rivelerà un fiasco, sbragheremo nella farsa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il fatto che corre cosi tanto è solo un aggravante per lui, vuole dire che fa veramente più schifo di quello che pensiamo



Esatto, e' proprio scarso forte


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2016)

Io ho la sensazione che non la vogliano vincere

Andare in Europa league ci farebbe fare i preliminari di Europa league, e quindi perderemmo gli introiti delle varie turnee americane
E Galliani secondo me è uno in grado di chiedere di non qualificarsi in Europa per questo


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io ho la sensazione che non la vogliano vincere
> 
> Andare in Europa league ci farebbe fare i preliminari di Europa league, e quindi perderemmo gli introiti delle varie turnee americane
> E Galliani secondo me è uno in grado di chiedere di non qualificarsi in Europa per questo



vediamo che fa stasera la viola ma se dovesse perdere con una nostra vittoria andremmo a meno tre dal quinto posto, io l'europa league vorrei giocarla l'anno prossimo eh, il problema è che se rimane brocchi non abbiamo nessuna speranza per il futuro, la prossima sarebbe una stagione gia buttata in partenza


----------



## DannySa (24 Aprile 2016)

Non andare in El significa farci andare il Sassuolo, sarebbe come bruciare una squadra in Coppa.
Ci dobbiamo andare giocoforza, e poi sperare di essere ceduti.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Aprile 2016)

Intanto il Sassuolo si riporta momentaneamente a - 1


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vediamo che fa stasera la viola ma se dovesse perdere con una nostra vittoria andremmo a meno tre dal quinto posto, io l'europa league vorrei giocarla l'anno prossimo eh, il problema è che se rimane brocchi non abbiamo nessuna speranza per il futuro, la prossima sarebbe una stagione gia buttata in partenza



Io ci credevo fino al pareggio col carpi, pensa che saremmo a un ipotetico -1 con una situazione decente. Comunque la Fiorentina anche perdesse con Juve e Lazio le altre le vincerebbe, quindi non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Intanto il Sassuolo si riporta momentaneamente a - 1



Il fiato sul collo dello *spaventevole Sassuolo*....roba da non dormirci su per notti intere...


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2016)

secondo me nella società vogliono raggiungere l'europa league solo, eventualmente dalla coppa italia, in campionato secondo me soprattutto quelli come galliani vogliono fallire e mancare la qualificazione per non mancare le varie turnee europee


----------



## Hammer (24 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io ho la sensazione che non la vogliano vincere
> 
> Andare in Europa league ci farebbe fare i preliminari di Europa league, e quindi perderemmo gli introiti delle varie turnee americane
> E Galliani secondo me è uno in grado di chiedere di non qualificarsi in Europa per questo



Guardiamo il lato positivo: se non ci andiamo, Brocchi smamma di sicuro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ci credevo fino al pareggio col carpi, pensa che saremmo a un ipotetico -1 con una situazione decente. Comunque la Fiorentina anche perdesse con Juve e Lazio le altre le vincerebbe, quindi non c'è niente da fare.



il pareggio col carpi è stato qualcosa che ci ha aperto ancora di più gli occhi però (se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno), la abbiamo avuto la certezza di quanto sia scarso brocchi come allenatore quindi non lo prenderei proprio come una cosa negativa in senso assoluto, immagina se avessimo vinto di kulo...


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il pareggio col carpi è stato qualcosa che ci ha aperto ancora di più gli occhi però (se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno), la abbiamo avuto la certezza di quanto sia scarso brocchi come allenatore quindi non lo prenderei proprio come una cosa negativa in senso assoluto, immagina se avessimo vinto di kulo...



Questo pareggio doveva aprire gli occhi a Berlusconi, non a noi, che già sappiamo che brocchi è un imcompetente. E invece per il nostro Bresidente per vincere basta avere il 76% di possesso palla, a quanto pare. Tanto è vero che non si è limitato nel dispensare elogi al Brocco, nonostante uno 0-0 col carpi


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

**Verona: Gollini, Pisano, Albertazzi, Marrone, Pazzini, Wszolek, Siligardi, Moras, Bianchetti, Ionita, Rebec.


**Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, J.Mauri; Honda; Bacca, Menez.*


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Aprile 2016)

Spero che si perde oggi o almeno che facciamo una brutta figura.
E per il bene del Milan.

Possiamo vedere l'haka pure oggi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

DE SCIGLIO ????? No dai veramente ?


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Tiro alto di Montolivo dopo una buona azione..


----------



## Marco23 (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> DE SCIGLIO ????? No dai veramente ?



Chi dovrebbe giocare al suo posto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbe giocare al suo posto?



Una sedia


----------



## LukeLike (25 Aprile 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbe giocare al suo posto?



Antonelli?


----------



## Djerry (25 Aprile 2016)

Mi sfugge come un centrocampista di serie A (quale Montolivo risulta essere) possa tirare così male in condizioni così favorevoli: palleggio regolare, tempi ideali, nessuna pressione, spazio frontale, zona di luce verso la porta e lontananza della linea difensiva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Antonelli?



No basta una sedia e sarebbe comunque meglio


----------



## ignaxio (25 Aprile 2016)

Gigio


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Bravissimo Gigio.

De Sciglio e Romagnoli da galera. Fanno sembrare un attaccante pure Pazzini...


----------



## smallball (25 Aprile 2016)

grandissimo Gigio


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

Miracolo di Gigio....annamo bene!


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Che parata


----------



## Djerry (25 Aprile 2016)

Comincio a temere che i limiti tattici e di attenzione di Romagnoli sulle marcature preventive e sulla linea in profondità siano intrinsechi e strutturali, e quindi che ci sia poco da lavorarci sopra per migliorare.


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

A me qualche dubbio sulle qualità di romagnoli stanno venendo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma Pazzini chi lo marca, io? Bravissimo Gigio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Comincio a temere che i limiti tattici e di attenzione di Romagnoli sulle marcature preventive e sulla linea in profondità siano intrinsechi e strutturali, e quindi che ci sia poco da lavorarci sopra per migliorare.




Ma non diciamo stupidate , ha ZAPATA a fianco ... Anche Hummels farebbe fatica


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

In questi primi minuti, i vari errori in difesa non sono solo opera di Romagnoli ma anche di Zapata comunque.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo stupidate , ha ZAPATA a fianco ... Anche Hummels farebbe fatica



A inizio anno tutti "non critichiamolo dopo i primi errori"


----------



## Djerry (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo stupidate , ha ZAPATA a fianco ... Anche Hummels farebbe fatica



Zapata dovrebbe essere il compagno ideale per lui e per il suo modo di giocare alto cercando sempre l'anticipo, grazie alla velocità di base del colombiano in recupero.

Sull'azione che porta alla parata di Gigio Zapata non c'entra, ma c'è il solito errore di Romagnoli nell'arretrare su lancio o attacco frontale sbagliando orientamento e posizionamento dei piedi, ne abbiamo visti un sacco di casi simili tipo contro Mandzukic poche settimane fa (e c'era Alex, non Zapata).


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Il bel giuoco di Brocchi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A inizio anno tutti "non critichiamolo dopo i primi errori"



Ma ovvio, sara' cosi anche ai primi errori di Donnarumma. Essendo abituati ad aver visto in questi anni leggende del calcio, i giovani o fanno i fenomeni subito o non va bene.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

mamma mia ... sono messi da schifo in campo!! ci sono costantemente 3-4 giocatori fuori ruolo. Pressing inesistente o fuori fase..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

mamma mia facciamo davvero schifo


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallonate


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2016)

Ci stanno chiudendo. Grande brocchi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mamma mia ... sono messi da schifo in campo!! ci sono costantemente 3-4 giocatori fuori ruolo. Pressing inesistente o fuori fase..



chissà se il Bayern monaco si dispone in campo anche in questa maniera


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

Stavolta non fanno neanche il 70%di possesso... voglio vedere che si inventano i servi


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Siamo una squadra che si muove malissimo, in tutti i reparti.


----------



## Djerry (25 Aprile 2016)

Una cosa è criticare i giovani a prescindere, altra è diagnosticare i limiti di questi giovani, tanto più per sapere cosa si ha tra le mani.

Romagnoli ha evidenziato fin dalle prime gare quel difetto strutturale che purtroppo, dopo un'intera stagione, non ha visto miglioramenti e può far pensare ad un limite strutturale di impostazione.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma ovvio, sara' cosi anche ai primi errori di Donnarumma. Essendo abituati ad aver visto in questi anni leggende del calcio, i giovani o fanno i fenomeni subito o non va bene.



Mi è bastato leggere qualche mese fa certe critiche a José Mauri per aver giocato male un'amichevole..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Tutti fermi, FERMI. Non c'e' un briciolo d'idea di gioco.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Che ignoranza Munnezza


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Mi sto emozionando, guardate che possesso palla magnifico, abbiamo il pallino del gioco, grazie brocchi


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2016)

fanno vomitare come sempre ma tanto l unico risutlato che conta ormai è sulla cessione della società


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

gol menez


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2016)

Honda deve giocare vicino alla porta. Non so come dirlo. Può sfruttare il tiro che É davvero molto pericoloso.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Munnez. 1-0.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

contento solo per jeremy


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Gol casuale


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2016)

Jeremyyy.


----------



## Djerry (25 Aprile 2016)

Honda, con tutti i suoi limiti, è l'unico della rosa attuale che può interpretare non dico bene ma almeno con un pizzico di senso quel ruolo di trequartista in questo modello di gioco.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

No ma lasciamo Honda fuori e giochiamo con Boateng


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Sculata pazzesca, ci stavano prendendo a pesci in faccia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

La mia reazione è stata nulla ... Quasi mi dispiace


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

Caspita mi sono accorto solo adesso... che diavolo è successo a De Sciglio? lo hanno sfigurato!?!?!


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Honda, con tutti i suoi limiti, è l'unico della rosa attuale che può interpretare non dico bene ma almeno con un pizzico di senso quel ruolo di trequartista in questo modello di gioco.



ovvio infatti Mihajlovic quando era costretto a giocare quel modulo lo metteva lui


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mia reazione è stata nulla ... Quasi mi dispiace



anche la mia perché stavamo facendo davvero schifo, non lo meritavamo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ovvio infatti Mihajlovic quando era costretto a giocare quel modulo lo metteva lui



Che poi secondo me Honda preferisce giocare esterno, rientrando con il mancino


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

Bacca non avrebbe segnato, mi immagino cosa si sarebbe inventato pur di non tirare di sinistro

Ma Brocchi cosa c'entra? Ma ragazzi il gioco o non gioco di brocchi non si vedrà mai quest'anno, impossibile
Questi, come è normale he sia, sono in confusione


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Forse era pure un mezzo fuorigioco


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Che poi secondo me Honda preferisce giocare esterno, rientrando con il mancino



almeno li faceva le due fasi e la squadra aveva equilibrio


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Bacca non avrebbe segnato, mi immagino cosa si sarebbe inventato pur di non tirare di sinistro
> 
> Ma Brocchi cosa c'entra? Ma ragazzi il gioco o non gioco di brocchi non si vedrà mai quest'anno, impossibile
> Questi, come è normale he sia, sono in confusione



brocchi lo critico a prescindere, mi fa schifo lui e le sue dichiarazioni


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> brocchi lo critico a prescindere, mi fa schifo lui e le sue dichiarazioni



Costruttivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma quanto facciamo schifo ?? Zero idee , zero gioco ... Niente


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Costruttivo



molto costruttivo, io guardo più in là, con uno che ragiona così siamo destinati a fare schifo


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Certo che solo un genio giocherebbe col possesso con gente come Kucka, Abate, Bacca, ecc. che preferisce giocare in verticale o con Romagnoli e Montolivo, più capaci a difendere nella propria metà campo..


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2016)

1-0 basta per la classifica non vi azzardate a farne di piu che poi quel pazzo ci crede davvero


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Oh, che palle sta partita.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Aprile 2016)

La cosa più brutta di questa probabile vittorie è che tutti sappiamo che servirà per dichiarazioni deliranti dell'ambiente, che la farà passare come una vittoria su Barça e Bayern insieme.


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

De Sciglio tra un po' si mette a piangere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Madonna Zapata....


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Zapata, Pazzini, la sacra delle seghe.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

Pazzini 

Zapata


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Zapata da mani nei capelli


----------



## CIppO (25 Aprile 2016)

Vai Zapata.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma Bacca ci è o ci fa? Come fa a non accorgersi di essere in fuorigioco di 5 metri?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Costruttivo



Uno che esegue cio' che vuole Berlusconi, proponendo uno schema di gioco non adatto per la squadra, che mette titolare Boateng, Balotelli e altri scandali, almeno per quello che mi riguarda, ha perso gia la poca fiducia che gli davo in partenza.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Meno male che c'è un armadio lì dietro..


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Donnarumma impegnato più volte dall'ultima in classifica.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Per il momento solo 54% di possesso palla. Ovviamente Berlusconi dovrebbe essere deluso, no?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

E menomale che giochiamo contro Spazzini, sennò ciao....


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

Brocchi ha l'enorme fortuna che contro si sta trovando dei gran pipponi... stiamo facendo più che vomitare e non si sa come vinciamo


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Menez e Bacca, che ignoranza.. Sempre in fuorigioco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Che pacco sta partita ... Mi ANNOIO tantissimo ...


----------



## smallball (25 Aprile 2016)

partita deludente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Era regolare la poszione di Menez


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> De Sciglio tra un po' si mette a piangere.



E vorrei vedere...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi vi ricorda più il Barcellona di guardiola o il Bayern di quest'anno?


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

*Verona - Milan 0-1 fine PT*


----------



## koti (25 Aprile 2016)

Primo tempo stile Inter. Molto male ma siamo in vantaggio (immeritatamente).


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2016)

Mamma mia che brutto Milan. E stiamo giocando contro gli ultimi. Ridatemi Sinisa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Fine primo tempo, menomale che stiamo giocando contro una squadra retrocessa


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

63% di possesso palla


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 63% di possesso palla



mah secondo me è ritoccato. Non ho visto tutto questo possesso


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

non ci sono parole, scandalosi


----------



## The Ripper (25 Aprile 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che brutto Milan. E stiamo giocando contro gli ultimi. Ridatemi Sinisa.



che con gli ultimi ha pareggiato


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E vorrei vedere...
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ma mettergli due punti invece di farlo rientrare per dieci volte?


----------



## The P (25 Aprile 2016)

ragazzi che scempio. Una roba immonda. Siamo tornati al centrocampo a 3 in cui nessuno dei nostri interpreti rende.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2016)

Seguendo la logica berlusconiana applicata per Sinisa, allora Brocchi dovrebbe essere già esonerato in questo intervallo

Che dire, partita penosa. Zapata e Bacca due sciagure ambulanti

Idea fantastica il nuovo centrocampo brocchiano: nessuno è valorizzato, la resa è bassissima.


----------



## Gabry (25 Aprile 2016)

che tristezza di gioco... salvo solo Gigio e un po' Honda.


----------



## Marco23 (25 Aprile 2016)

Che noia


----------



## Djerry (25 Aprile 2016)

Possono non piacere (ed a me non fanno impazzire), possono essere tutte sbagliate, possono essere interpretate da gente inadeguata (questo è sicuro), Brocchi può fare schifo a prescindere, ma le idee e la ricerca di un'identità ci sono.

Poi se ci si sofferma sull'interpretazione che ne danno Montolivo, Bacca e soci o ancora sulla possibilità di cavarci fuori qualcosa con questo personale, ovviamente il quadro è allarmante visti i risultati.

Ma l'unico sforzo che mi sento di fare osservando queste partite è intuire tra le righe come quelle idee potrebbero funzionare col tempo ed ovviamente con altri giocatori, in un mondo in cui esiste la parola "programmazione".
Non è un mondo che ci appartiene, ma che facciamo altrimenti? Tifiamo contro?


----------



## Gabry (25 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma mettergli due punti invece di farlo rientrare per dieci volte?



E secondo te si lascia mettere i punti senza l'anestesia totale? Guarda che è De Sciglio, non Stam.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

per non parlare di quella dissenteria di zapata

tutte le occasioni del verona sono partite da lui


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2016)

Comunque Antonelli meriterebbe gli Euro 2016. Sta facendo molto bene quest'anno.


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

Sarà ma io vedo facce imbambolate, rassegnate
Secondo me ce n'è 3-4 che giocano tanto perché devono farlo, soprattutto montolivo e abate, due che a questa dirigenza sono legatissimi
Vuoi vedere che...?


----------



## Reblanck (25 Aprile 2016)

Mi stavo per addormentare.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2016)

Solito schifo.


----------



## bonvo74 (25 Aprile 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Possono non piacere (ed a me non fanno impazzire), possono essere tutte sbagliate, possono essere interpretate da gente inadeguata (questo è sicuro), Brocchi può fare schifo a prescindere, *ma le idee e la ricerca di un'identità ci sono*.



cambialo


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mah secondo me è ritoccato. Non ho visto tutto questo possesso



Se contiamo che il 50% del tempo se la passavano Gigio e i difensori ci arriviamo 



Primo tempo: di rara bruttezza, ho rivisto la squadra di Inzaghi: reparti slegati nessun movimento corale, ognuno per conto suo, insomma uno schifo totale.

In poco tempo si è distrutto quello che Miha aveva costruito lavorando per mesi: una squadra che era un blocco unico e che faceva le due fasi in coordinazione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Aprile 2016)

Sono al minigolf, com'è? Broki-taka?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se contiamo che il 50% del tempo se la passavano Gigio e i difensori ci arriviamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esatto..ma che poi non è nemmeno spettacolare alla seedorf, e una noia mortalee questo gioco qua


----------



## bonvo74 (25 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono al minigolf, com'è? Broki-taka?



Che se non c'è gigio perdiamo anche oggi


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 63% di possesso palla



Padroni del giuoco anche in trasferta. 

Stiamo dominandando l'ellade al Bentegodi.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Aprile 2016)

nuovo record di fuorigioco di menez..BAH vediamo sto secondo tempo


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Padroni del giuoco anche in trasferta.
> 
> Stiamo dominandando l'ellade al Bentegodi.



Se vinciamo oggi siamo 7/9 punti, una media scudetto


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

mi stavo talmente annoiando che ho spento tutto e me ne frego del secondo tempo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Sto guardando attentamente la partita, cioè questo allenatore strepitoso ha chiesto a gente come abate kucka Antonelli che ha determinate caratteristiche di giocare a due tocchi ahahaha 
cioè solo un folle poteva arrivare a tanto


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Oggi facciamo particolarmente schifo ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi facciamo particolarmente schifo ...



mi aspetto il cambio imposto a tiki taka dalla satta adesso


----------



## R41D3N (25 Aprile 2016)

Questa squadra riesce a meravigliarmi sempre più in negativo. È pazzesco vedere quanto peggio riescano a fare rispetto alle partite precedenti. Messi sotto anche dal Verona...che vergogna! Inoltre notavo come la maggior parte dei giocatori siano praticamente fermi e svogliati. Mi fate profondamente schifo! Il Milan non esiste più


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

Giochiamo male per le pesanti assenze di Bertolacci e Balotelli, quando rientreranno torneremo a fare calcio spettacolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma sta punizione?


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Menez deve andare a lavorare in fabbrica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Ancora la rabona ahahaha 
ma questo sta trollando


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Bacca domani deve essere ceduto


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Ancora con sta cacchio di rabona???


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

lui e la rabona 
BASTAAAA


----------



## Djerry (25 Aprile 2016)

C'è un limite a tutto, Carlos Bacca.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2016)

Basta con ste rabone.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2016)

ma dio bono!! basta con sta rabona!! Impara ad usare il sinistro !!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Che noia


----------



## Kaw (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma che senso ha fare queste cose????


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

Tra montolivo e J Mauri ci sono 2-3 categorie di differenza


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Quel maiale di Menez non ha voglia neanche di togliersi dal fuorigioco


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

ventordicesimo fuorigioco di Munnez


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Tra montolivo e J Mauri ci sono 2-3 categorie di differenza



a favore di chi?


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a favore di chi?



Di Mauri
Che domande fai?


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

qua non se ne salva uno.... va venduta più di metà rosa


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Sintesi della partita di Bacca:
1 rabona
1 uccisione


----------



## LukeLike (25 Aprile 2016)

Alla prima offerta da 30 milioni, Bacca via il più lontano possibile. Ma lontano lontano lontano. Che pippa.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Che roba brutta


----------



## smallball (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che roba brutta



direi oscena


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Alla prima offerta da 30 milioni, Bacca via il più lontano possibile. Ma lontano lontano lontano. Che pippa.



a trovarlo uno che te ne da 30


----------



## Djerry (25 Aprile 2016)

Il problema di Bacca è strutturale, perché come spesso capita per chi ha una formazione atipica come la sua non ha mai incontrato quell'allenatore delle giovanili che gli ha insegnato l'utilizzo del piede debole.

E lui negli anni ha sviluppato nella sua testa una modalità per sopperire a quel difetto, tramutatasi sul campo nella rabona che per lui non è spettacolo ma necessità, un gesto automatico ed istintivo per mascherare quel limite.

Ovvero tutto quello che non dovrebbe avere il tuo attaccante 30enne preso a 30 milioni con 5 anni di contratto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Di Mauri
> Che domande fai?



mauri magari è giovane lo giustifico, l'altro è un vecchio bollito che non ce la fa più a correre e rimane costantemente davanti la difesa impedendo alla squadra di alzare un po il baricentro


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Honda e l'unico che sta giocando bene


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> qua non se ne salva uno.... va venduta più di metà rosa



E la cosa nauseante è che, essendoci un sacco di giocatori in scadenza, sarebbe una cosa fattibilissima. Invece tra non molto via coi rinnovi ..


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Partitaccia, as usual.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Rigore per il Verona....


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

Rigore


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

rigore inesistente ma ce lo meritiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Romagnoli nella squadra di Milo e Shira


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Non c'è la spinta nettissima di Pisano??


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2016)

Romagnoli spinto.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> rigore inesistente ma ce lo meritiamo





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non c'è la spinta nettissima di Pisano??



.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Giustamente su Romagnoli non c'è fallo, è rigore contro


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Gol di quel cesso di Spazzini

1-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

guarda se mi deve segnare sto scarsone pure


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Arbitri incompenti e in malafede


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

ed ecco la scusa per domani... rigore inesistente


----------



## Kaw (25 Aprile 2016)

Vabè, rigore inconcepibile. Era fallo in attacco!!!


----------



## koti (25 Aprile 2016)

Per poco ci fanno il secondo


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2016)

Facciamo pena ma se ci mettono anche gli arbitri...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Arbitri incompenti e in malafede



Ma che malafede , facciamo schifo e meritiamo ogni male


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Che scandalo.

Ma no si vergognano?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Ora ci fanno il secondo.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

Dominati dal Verona......


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che malafede , facciamo schifo e meritiamo ogni male



esatto..il broccolo non fa neanche cambi, stiamo giocando da dio


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

I cessi del Verona, avessimo avuto qualsiasi altra squadra con tutte quelle occasioni avremmo preso 2/3 gol


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

Un Milan costretto ad attaccarsi all'arbitraggio contro l'ultima in classifica semplicemente non è il Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Guardati la partita Presidente di M .... Guardatela tutta !!!!


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

A parte il rigore stavamo prendendo gol in almeno 3 occasioni.
No ma molto bene.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

fortuna che ho spento tutto..


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2016)

Dovrebbero vergognarsi tutti quanti!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Brocchi sistemati quella cravatta santo cielo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> fortuna che ho spento tutto..



Una roba schifosa


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Aprile 2016)

Indecenti e ridicoli


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I cessi del Verona, avessimo avuto qualsiasi altra squadra con tutte quelle occasioni avremmo preso 2/3 gol



a essere buoni 2/3 gol..direi che ogni partita si vede il 5 per cento in più davvero, il 5 per cento in più di schifo


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che malafede , facciamo schifo e meritiamo ogni male



Sono il primo a dire che facciamo schifo e meritiamo il pareggio, ma sono stufo dell'ennesimo errore arbitrale contro. Alla Juve tutto ok, tutto a favore invece


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una roba schifosa



immagino


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Il miglior momento della partita: la tifosa del Verona.


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il miglior momento della partita: la tifosa del Verona.



Gnocca.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma berlusconi cosa pensa quando vede questa squadra indecente giocare?!


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il miglior momento della partita: la tifosa del Verona.



Quoto


----------



## Gabry (25 Aprile 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Sono il primo a dire che facciamo schifo e meritiamo il pareggio, ma sono stufo dell'ennesimo errore arbitrale contro. Alla Juve tutto ok, tutto a favore invece



Ma se abbiamo segnato in fuorigioco!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Sono il primo a dire che facciamo schifo e meritiamo il pareggio, ma sono stufo dell'ennesimo errore arbitrale contro. Alla Juve tutto ok, tutto a favore invece



Stiamo giocando contro il Verona una squadra normale sarebbe già 2/3 a zero .


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il miglior momento della partita: la tifosa del Verona.



me la sono pure persa, oggi mi va proprio di mer.da


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma berlusconi cosa pensa quando vede questa squadra indecente giocare?!



non la guarda


----------



## J&B (25 Aprile 2016)

Scandalosi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Montolivo e i suoi passaggi filtranti


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il miglior momento della partita: la tifosa del Verona.



Ammazza che F , pure io mi sono innamorato


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2016)

Vedere il Leicester e poi il Milan...


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ammazza che F , pure io mi sono innamorato


Tanta roba


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando contro il Verona una squadra normale sarebbe già 2/3 a zero .



Ma infatti mica questa è una squadra normale, è un ammasso di cessi senza spirito di sacrificio e male organizzato


----------



## Kaw (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il miglior momento della partita: la tifosa del Verona.


Sicuro che farà il giro di tutti i social


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma cosa stiamo rischiando ???? Lo prendiamo alla
Fine vedrete ...


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Madonna Santa che robe.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Aprile 2016)

Alle 19.30 su Rai Sport 1 c'è gara 4 play-off Trento Modena. Molto meglio.


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ammazza che F , pure io mi sono innamorato



Recupero il secondo tempo dopo solo per lei.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stiamo rischiando ???? Lo prendiamo alla
> Fine vedrete ...



non lo spero solo perché ho X2 nella bolletta e mi manca solo questa e l1x del carpi altrimenti tra pareggio e sconfitta avrei preferito perdere ma nettamente


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Come andiamo col possesso palla?


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

Siamo più interessati alla gnocca veronese che alla partita


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Ancora Gigio salva tutto....


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Per fortuna che questi sono dei cessi


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Comunque quelli che stanno andando in B non sembrano quelli gialloblu, ma gli altri.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

che capre sti fasci veronesi...


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Come andiamo col possesso palla?



64% padroni del campo e del giuoco


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Recupero il secondo tempo dopo solo per lei.



da come ne parlate deve essere una fi.ga clamorosa, dovrebbero includerla tra i momenti salienti della partita, speriamo che lo scelgano come momento premium


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2016)

Brocchi spero venga cacciato stasera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2016)

Miracolo ancora di Donnarumma


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Gigio è già tanto se lo rivediamo il prossimo anno. È solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Mamma mia GIgio ci ha salvato dalla piattellata


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2016)

Povero donnarumma..


----------



## VonVittel (25 Aprile 2016)

Una palla gol al minuto per il Verona. Donnarumma mostruoso


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Che scandalo ragazzi.

I gobbi ce ne fanno 20.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Presi a pallonate dal Verona, che roba


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per fortuna che questi sono dei cessi



o per sfortuna, una sconfitta sarebbe stata ben accetta


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

ahahahahah Salvati da Gigio........


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Seedorf diceva due terzi della rosa da cambiare? Secondo me sono tutti e 30 giocatori Gigio a parte


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Pomeriggio tranquillo per Donnarumma.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che scandalo ragazzi.
> 
> I gobbi ce ne fanno 20.



considera sempre che manca il top Player Balotelli stasera


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

La cosa più comica è la condizione atletica di una squadra che ha giocato una partita a settimana


----------



## The Ripper (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma Donnarumma quante parate ha fatto? 87163871361?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seedorf diceva due terzi della rosa da cambiare? Secondo me sono tutti e 30 giocatori Gigio a parte



su 30, 25 sicuri


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seedorf diceva due terzi della rosa da cambiare? Secondo me sono tutti e 30 giocatori Gigio a parte



Ma infatti, si era tenuto basso.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che scandalo ragazzi.
> 
> I gobbi ce ne fanno 20.



lo spero con tutto il cuore... è ciò che si meritano quei due luridi


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Donnarumma quante parate ha fatto? 87163871361?



ha evitato pure gol praticamente fatti


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da come ne parlate deve essere una fi.ga clamorosa, dovrebbero includerla tra i momenti salienti della partita, speriamo che lo scelgano come momento premium



Yep, aveva la maglia blu.


----------



## koti (25 Aprile 2016)

Non capisco di che vi lamentate, complimenti a Brocchi per il possesso palla


----------



## The Ripper (25 Aprile 2016)

Bah, sto scrivendo una sceneggiatura e ho solo l'audio della partita... Praticamente ogni minuto è una parata di Donnarumma!


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Donnarumma un muro, incredibile


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Bacca ahahahahahhahahahahahhah


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Mamma mia che ridere


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2016)

In Europa League non ci arriviamo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Gigio avrà male alle mani stasera.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Donnarumamma potrebbe essere titolare OVUNQUE. Ma cosa rimane a fare?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

punizione dal limite per il verona, fatemi perdere pure la schedina a che ci siete indegni voi e quel broccolo sulla panca


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Donnaruma incredibile, Bacca da galera.


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2016)

Godo.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

AHhaahahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

********, andate a lavorare, voglio l'esonero stasera


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2016)

Godo. Voglio la testa di tutti. Stasera non devono tornare a casa. Li deve attendere l'inferno.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

mi vergogno di essere milanista...mi vergogno.


----------



## koti (25 Aprile 2016)

hahahahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Ahahahahahah.


----------



## Kaw (25 Aprile 2016)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2016)

Brocchi che credibilità può avere per lo spogliatoio, schierando dei raccomandati?

Non ci sarebbe da stupirsi se diversi giocatori si siano ammutinati.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

gol strameritato.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Aprile 2016)

Io non ho piu parole per insultarli, tutti dal primo all'ultimo


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Eccolo!
Fatemi vedere Galliani.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

quanto godo, schifosi


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Non ci sono parole.


----------



## Butcher (25 Aprile 2016)

Ahahaha bene così, ragazzi!


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

è umiliazione allo stato puro...c è gente che vuole il male del milan.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

Sconfitta meritatissima.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2016)

Da stasera: forza Sassuolo e forza Juventus.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2016)

Ahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha

Ahahahahahahhahahahhahahhahahahahahahhaha

Sono molto contento. 
Dovete finire all'inferno


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Notare i cori "vincerete il tricolor" dei veronesi. Cioè, perculati da questi scappati di casa


----------



## Kaw (25 Aprile 2016)

Richiamate Sinisa!!!!!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Aprile 2016)

Umiliati, una vergogna senza fine


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2016)

Ridicoli!


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma la moglie di Galliani cosa gli ha chiesto? "andiamo dritti a casa?"


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Eccolo!
> Fatemi vedere Galliani.


Hai visto il maiale che bel faccione? Deve crepareeeeeeee


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> mi vergogno di essere milanista...mi vergogno.



io no, mi vanto di esserlo sopratutto in questa situazione, e sono contento che abbiamo perso oggi, se vincevamo la beffa era più grande


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

guardate un pò chi è l'unico a non saltare in barriera e dove passa il pallone


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

neanche in europa league si qualificano questi idioti

neanche in europa league, rendiamoci conto


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Brocchi che credibilità può avere per lo spogliatoio, schierando dei raccomandati?
> 
> Non ci sarebbe da stupirsi se diversi giocatori si siano ammutinati.



Oggi mi sembrava evidente che qualcuno non giocava con il giusto impegno. Non so se siano ammutinati, ma qualcosa c'é.


----------



## Kaw (25 Aprile 2016)

Siamo lo zimbello della serie A...


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

Se non vende giuro su quel di di M che vado a prenderlo a badilate di persona


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> guardate un pò chi è l'unico a non saltare in barriera e dove passa il pallone



chi? me lo sono perso


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Brocchi che credibilità può avere per lo spogliatoio, schierando dei raccomandati?
> 
> Non ci sarebbe da stupirsi se diversi giocatori si siano ammutinati.



Oggi mi sembrava evidente che qualcuno non giocava con il giusto impegno. Non so se siano ammutinati, ma qualcosa c'é.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2016)

Che pena...


----------



## The Ripper (25 Aprile 2016)

"Montolivo l'unico che non salta in barriera". Chissà perché non mi meraviglio.

looooooooooooooooool Sassuolo ad un punto! looooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

meritatissimo per il verona comunque, ci hanno distrutto


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2016)

io vorrei vedere se non cede la società le facce di quelli che continueranno ad abbonarsi allo stadio alla tv ecc vorrei proprio vederle...perche so gia che ci sono..


----------



## walter 22 (25 Aprile 2016)

Indegni osceni e schifosi.


----------



## The P (25 Aprile 2016)

Sconfitta meritatissima, e la cosa triste è che sono felice. Felice perché Brocchi non è un allenatore, è semplicemente uno yes man. E un altro anno con lui non ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## TheZio (25 Aprile 2016)

Vergogna vergona vergogna!
Vendi brutto ebete vendi e vendi ebetino


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Aprile 2016)

mi spiace ragazzi, io ho esultato come un folle


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma siamo cosi' sicuri che il Sassuolo possa fare piu' figuracce in EL dell'attuale Milan? Siamo scandalosi.


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Soliti tifosotti da tastiera, è colpa dell'arbitro.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Aprile 2016)

Per fortuna non la ho visto, preferisco non comentare anzi preferisco non insultare.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Aprile 2016)

Chissà cosa si inventano stavolta per difendere questo aborto nato dalla mente malata di Berlusconi


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Oggi mi sembrava evidente che qualcuno non giocava con il giusto impegno. Non so se siano ammutinati, ma qualcosa c'é.



Ma no è che oltre ad essere scarsi sono anche dei senza palle senza cattiveria agonistica.


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Aprile 2016)

Bisogna essere obiettivi, questa squadra e' gia' in vacanza, umiliati in lungo e largo dal Verona ULTIMA in classifica, Donnarumma ha parato di tutto, indegni e vergognosi,allo sbando totale. Brocchi e' riuscito nell'impresa di fare peggio di Sinisa, ritornatene in primavera ma per favore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

il sassuolo alle prossime due ha verona e frosinone

ci superano ormai, e lo meritano


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

e la cosa bella è che Domenica ci sarà ancora Brocchi in panchina...sta curva è capacissima di farli uscire indenni dallo stadio stasera...porci schifosi venduti di melma


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Aprile 2016)

Una delle prestazioni più inaccettabili della storia del Milan, vergogna, vergogna.

Ho una rabbia immane, Berlusconi vendi subito, ci hai salvati e ora ci stai rovinando.

Se non dovesse vendere ogni anno sarà peggio fino a quando non saremo in B, sta ripercorrendo la stessa filosofia di Zamparini.

Ora forza Frosinone e Sassuolo domenica e forza Juve in finale di Coppa Italia.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2016)

Il rigore dell'Hellas era inesistente, la punizione di Siligardi rappresenta perfettamente la nostra rogna di quest'anno, ma lo dico col cuore in mano: sconfitta meritatissima dal punto di vista dell'atteggiamento e del gioco. Non ho mai visto il Milan giocare con quest'atteggiamento molle e remissivo contro l'ultima in classifica, praticamente già retrocessa. Di questo Brocchi ha tutti i demeriti, aggiungendo lo scelleratissimo centrocampo a tre.

Se ne salvano pochissimi, Donnarumma sugli scudi. Bacca, Menez, Montolivo, Kucka (ahimè), Zapata indecorosi.

*Donnarumma 7.5*

Abate 6
Zapata 4.5
Romagnoli 5
De Sciglio 6

Montolivo 4.5
Mauri 5.5
Kucka 4.5
Honda 5.5

*Bacca 4*
Menez 5

Antonelli 6.5
Luiz Adriano sv


----------



## Montag84 (25 Aprile 2016)

Caro Galliani la dignità non la trovi a parametro 0


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2016)

E adesso...Frosinone! Dai Christian!


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e la cosa bella è che Domenica ci sarà ancora Brocchi in panchina...*sta curva* è capacissima di farli uscire indenni dallo stadio stasera...porci schifosi venduti di melma



Sono degli indegni venduti.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

no ragazzi io l'EL la voglio ancora....ma grazie a berlusconi e il suo broccolo non riusciremo ad andarci...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2016)

Io sono piuttosto contento.

E' un male necessario, bene così.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

una società seria richiamerebbe mihajlovic, salviamo il salvabile


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2016)

Ridatemi Sinisa.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Aprile 2016)

Fenomeni. Dominati dall'ultima in classifica. Fenomeni. Sconfitta giusta. Possono imbarcarli tutti - tranne Donnarumma - nello stesso razzo di Galliani destinazione Marte. Un saluto al Brescidende e al Guardiolino che siede in panchina. Godetevela 'sta squadra, tutta vostra.
Ma, lo sappiamo, è colpa di Mihajlovic l'interistaahhhh.
Possesso palla come se piovesse e il maledetto non salta sulla punizione al 95'. L'altro perone, l'altro.
Venendo alla partita, male tutti tranne Donnarumma e Mauri, che almeno ha corso e ci teneva.
Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION], credo: stanno boicottando, palesemente non si sono impegnati, qualcuno in particolare (Capitone ad esempio, ma anche Munnez). Magari è perchè sanno che l'anno prossimo saranno tutti a cercarsi un ingaggio altrove? _Smettila di sognare, smettila..._


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> no ragazzi io l'EL la voglio ancora....ma grazie a berlusconi e il suo broccolo non riusciremo ad andarci...



a me dispiacerebbe tantissimo perdere l'europa league


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

ragazzi è inutile...hanno deciso di non andare in Europa League...la tournée americana è già stata programmata...con quei soldi si può finalmente riportare Marione nazionale alla base...PORCI


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## walter 22 (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> no ragazzi io l'EL la voglio ancora....ma grazie a berlusconi e il suo broccolo non riusciremo ad andarci...



Ma non vogliono andarci in europa league è evidente, questi indegni pensano alle vacanze e non vogliono anticipare il ritiro precampionato mentre quella schifosa società pensa alla tournèe in america. Sperano di vincere la coppa italia cosi da evitare i turni preliminari ma non hanno speranze, la juve ci massacrerà ed è giusto così.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Aprile 2016)

Devono vendere e basta, tutti gli altri discorsi stanno a zero, l'UNICA cosa da fare qua è vendere.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Aprile 2016)

Niente non ce la fanno.Si sono fatti prendere a pallate dal Verona ULTIMO in classifica.Brocchi inadatto al calcio ma se le andata a cercare nel momento in cui si è voluto sedere su quella panchina per fare le veci del presidente-assente.Evidentemente non ci meritiamo di andare in Europa League.Anche nell'inferno più buio però si può trovare uno spirarglio di luce,quindi:

BEN VENGA se questa sconfitta sia la dimostrazione tangibile del inedaguatezza del nostro Mister.
BEN VENGA se questa sconfitta sia l'ennesimo tasello alla distruzione del personaggio Galliani.
BEN VENGA se questa sconfitta sia l'ennesimo motivo di sbefeggio per il nostro Presidente,da parte del mondo pallonaro.
BEN VENGA se questa sconfitta sia un altro tasselo della fine di un impero per 23 anni Glorioso e per 7 da...(censura).

E ci tengo a prescisare che questo BEN VENGA non l'avrei mai voluto scrivere,perchè volevo vincere,vincere per assicurarci almeno l'Europa League e finire il Campionato in modo dignitoso,ma anche nella sconfitta devo trovare qualcosa di positivo per non cadere nello sconforto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

*.*


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ragazzi è inutile...hanno deciso di non andare in Europa League...la tournée americana è già stata programmata...con quei soldi si può finalmente riportare Marione nazionale alla base...PORCI



In realtà è il contrario, hanno deciso di andare in EL arrivando quinti.
La fregatura in questo caso è doppia, una società allo sbando, la squadra moscissima e svuotata, un allenatore inutile, 0 idee per il futuro e rinnovi/cessioni/acquisti ASSOLUTAMENTE bloccati per incapacità di prendere decisioni positive, semplice verità.
Mi piacerebbe sapere quali altre società hanno un dirigente di 72 anni che va a vedere le partite e fa il muso da funerale continuamente, da numero 2!


----------



## Ciachi (25 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Devono vendere e basta, tutti gli altri discorsi stanno a zero, l'UNICA cosa da fare qua è vendere.



Concordo!!! Quoto e sottoscrivo!!!! Basta....chiudiamola qua!!! Vendere e basta...non c'è alternativa


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2016)

Questo forse è davvero il fondo. Andate viaaaaaaaaa, ve ne dovete annà!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

ma quell'essere idiota di brocco non parla? sono curioso


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Aprile 2016)

1) Non mi stupirei, viste la decenza, la professionalità e le prestazioni del 99% della rosa, che non volessero andare in europa league per fare più vacanze; ve li vedete montolivo, bacca e menez in campo ai primi di luglio per la preparazione in vista dei preliminari? Meglio formentera!!

2) Per quale motivo vogliono un milan giovane e italiano se locatelli, josè mauri (a parte le ultime 2 partite) e calabria sono costantemente relegati in panchina? forse perchè vista la sfilza di paramentri zero che ci accaparriamo viene considerata giovane gente di 27/28 anni?

3) Oggi si è visto come honda meritasse di stare in panchina in favore di Poli o Boateng!! L'unico insieme ad abate che si è impegnato! Brocchi ennesimo incompetente.

4) Qualcuno sa dirmi perchè Luiz Adriano dev'essere sempre e costantemente l'ultima scelta in attacco quando è l'unico che almeno per atteggiamento (dentro e fuori dal campo) ed impegno lo meriterebbe al posto di bacca, menez e balotelli?

4)


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2016)

non ne posso piu'.

comunque stragodo.

ho fatto a pezzettini la tessera di mediaset premium ......peccato volevo tirarla in faccia al broccolo lecchino.

DONNARUMMA unico al mondo , se non ci vende il malefico , almeno tu salvati e vattene.


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma quell'essere idiota di brocco non parla? sono curioso



Era impegnato a fare la haka nello spogliatoio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> non ne posso piu'.
> 
> comunque stragodo.
> 
> ...



beh fare a pezzi la scheda di premium è comunque una cosa buona


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Madonna mia. Meno male che me ne sono andato a correre a inizio secondo tempo. Vergognatevi tutti.


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> beh fare a pezzi la scheda di premium è comunque una cosa buona



credo che nessun milanista sano di mente , se la societa' non cambia , la rinnoverebbe.

io per primo , piuttosto quei soldi me li bevo.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Montolivo l'unico che non salta in barriera". Chissà perché non mi meraviglio.
> 
> looooooooooooooooool Sassuolo ad un punto! looooooooooooooooooooooooool



Eh, ma è colpa di Sinisa, ripper, come dicevate tu e qualche altro fenomeno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2016)

La cosa bella è che non direi neanche che è stata una partita nettamente peggiore delle altre, hanno "giocato" come sempre


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Aprile 2016)

Dannato Asinisa l'interista, è colpa sua se abbiamo perso. Scommetto che ha messo il lassativo nelle borracce. Dite a Staffelli di consegnargli un altro Tapiro d'Oro.


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2016)

e poi....non me ne frega niente se ha FATTO 25654589 gol il magnifico rabonante.

se sei in serie a DEVI saper tirare anche con il sinistro , non puoi ogni volta fare la rabona .......falla a casa tua , nel giardino di casa non su di un campo da calcio.


----------



## cremone (25 Aprile 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> credo che nessun milanista sano di mente , se la societa' non cambia , la rinnoverebbe.
> 
> io per primo , piuttosto quei soldi me li bevo.



Peccato che almeno quella società l'abbiano già venduta


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Peccato che almeno quella società l'abbiano già venduta



non e' stata venduta interamente se non mi sbaglio premium non e' solo gruppo vivendi , qualcosina rimane anche a loro.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> mi stavo talmente annoiando che ho spento tutto e me ne frego del secondo tempo..



Io ho fatto lo stesso e adesso ho accesso il pc e mi ritrovo il Milan che ha perso 2-1 contro l'ultima in classifica,ma tanto la colpa è sempre del mister.
Cmq io non vedo queste sconfitte in ottica cessione del club positive,secondo me Berlusconi vuole lasciare vincendo qualcosa,però devo ammettere che godo come un pazzo proprio perché l'allenatore a questo giro lo ha scelto Berlusconi e voglio vedere che scusa troverà adesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che non direi neanche che è stata una partita nettamente peggiore delle altre, hanno "giocato" come sempre



insomma, più schifo di cosi forse non avevamo mai fatto, direi che brocchi ogni partita da sempre il 5 per cento in più, si è visto anche stavolta un altro 5 per cento, chissà dove arriveremo..


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Aprile 2016)

Speriamo che caccino Mihajlovic: con lui non si può più andare avanti. Siamo riusciti a perdere anche con l'ultima in classifica. Esonerate il serbo maledetto!


----------



## Reblanck (25 Aprile 2016)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Speriamo che caccino Mihajlovic: con lui non si può più andare avanti. Siamo riusciti a perdere anche con l'ultima in classifica. Esonerate il serbo maledetto!



Miglior commento mai visto


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto lo stesso e adesso ho accesso il pc e mi ritrovo il Milan che ha perso 2-1 contro l'ultima in classifica,ma tanto la colpa è sempre del mister.
> Cmq io non vedo queste sconfitte in ottica cessione del club positive,secondo me Berlusconi vuole lasciare vincendo qualcosa,però devo ammettere che godo come un pazzo proprio perché l'allenatore a questo giro lo ha scelto Berlusconi e voglio vedere che scusa troverà adesso.


nessuna scusa...gli affiancano Lippi!!!


----------



## Il Genio (25 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eh, ma è colpa di Sinisa, ripper, come dicevate tu e qualche altro fenomeno.



Bravo, qualcuno onesto intellettualmente da ricordarlo


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> nessuna scusa...gli affiancano Lippi!!!



eccolo cosi' l'incubo si completa.


----------



## alessandro77 (25 Aprile 2016)

speriamo, almeno, che il ko possa convincere il Nano alla vendita


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Oggi ho spento sul primo tempo...se va avanti così e non cedono sento davvero che sarà il primo anno senza milan.Finora ho sempre pensato di smettere di guardarli ma non l'ho mai fatto anche se bestemmiavo,ma ormai è arrivato il punto che non sento più il bisogno di guardarli e nemmeno di sapere cosa hanno fatto.Non mi importa più,non mi arrabbio più,non provo più nulla...non ho più voglia di litigare con gli evoluti o prendermela con galliani e berluschifo...facciano quello che vogliono,si tengano la loro squadretta e quando avranno finito i loro comodi mi facciano sapere che tornerò a tifare...


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

Scaviamo da quasi un decennio ma ora si è definitivamente toccato il fondo, più giù di così è umanamente impossibile scendere. Il problema è che è altrettanto impossibile risalire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Scaviamo da quasi un decennio ma ora* si è definitivamente toccato il fondo, più giù di così è umanamente impossibile scendere*. Il problema è che è altrettanto impossibile risalire.



Ogni volta che si è detta sta frase, puntualmente si è andati ancora più giù. Un anno fa si diceva la stessa cosa, l'anno dopo oltre ai disastri classici sono partiti pure i teatrini squallidi della cessione, Mr Bee ecc...

Prossimo anno chissà cosa succederà per superare ancora una volta la vetta dello schifo


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che si è detta sta frase, puntualmente si è andati ancora più giù. Un anno fa si diceva la stessa cosa, l'anno dopo oltre ai disastri classici sono partiti pure i teatrini squallidi della cessione, Mr Bee ecc...
> 
> Prossimo anno chissà cosa succederà per superare ancora una volta la vetta dello schifo



Abbiamo raggiunto lo stadio finale della metamorfosi iniziata il giorno della cessione di Sheva. Presidente fuori di testa, AD che rema contro, (Non) Allenatore, rosa scarsa, zero risultati. Il peggio del peggio insomma, il futuro non sarà peggiore ma semplicemente in linea con quello che sta accadendo ora. L'unico modo per deteriorare ulteriormente la nostra situazione sarebbe una retrocessione, che però reputo, per l'appunto, impossibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Abbiamo raggiunto lo stadio finale della metamorfosi iniziata il giorno della cessione di Sheva. Presidente fuori di testa, AD che rema contro, (Non) Allenatore, rosa scarsa, zero risultati. Il peggio del peggio insomma, il futuro non sarà peggiore ma semplicemente in linea con quello che sta accadendo ora. *L'unico modo per deteriorare ulteriormente la nostra situazione sarebbe una retrocessione, che però reputo, per l'appunto, impossibile*.



Niente è impossibile. Magari sul campo la retrocessione non è fattibile, ma visto gli intrallazzi schifosi che ha Galliani non è detto che prima o poi non venga fuori qualcosa che possa danneggiare anche il Milan sul piano sportivo.

Ed ecco come sarebbe possibile andare ancora più a fondo di così.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Aprile 2016)

*Dopo l'ultimo posticipo, il Verona è matematicamente retrocesso in serie B.*


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Niente è impossibile. Magari sul campo la retrocessione non è fattibile, ma visto gli intrallazzi schifosi che ha Galliani non è detto che prima o poi non venga fuori qualcosa che possa danneggiare anche il Milan sul piano sportivo.
> 
> Ed ecco come sarebbe possibile andare ancora più a fondo di così.



Hai ragione, nel primo post ho scritto "umanamente impossibile" ma effettivamente è un avverbio del tutto inappropriato per Berlusconi e Galliani. Diciamo che il peggio _umanamente_ possibile è stato ampiamente raggiunto, quello _disumanamente_ possibile invece è ancora un universo inesplorato. 

Sono certo che un giorno il modo in cui è stata gestita la nostra società verrà studiato nelle più importanti università del mondo. E B&G sarebbero anche capaci di vantarsene


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Ho recuperato il secondo tempo, la gnoccona è al minuto 77:26 (per fare i precisini)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2016)

#padronidelcampo #belgiuoco


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

#solo13orepensateaquandosaranno30


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2016)

Dalle statistiche leggo che il Verona ha fatto 28 tiri di cui 12 in porta, mentre noi 11 tiri di cui 6 in porta. Praticamente hanno fatto il doppio dei tiri fuori dallo specchio e dentro lo specchio: presi a pallate dall'Hellas retrocesso  Eh no ma Sinisa doveva portarci in Champions, esonero giusto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
Oh, me lo tieni un posto sul carro?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
> Oh, me lo tieni un posto sul carro?



Del broccolo ?

Sì ma sbrigati. E' già pieno di pomodori.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Invito tutti a non guardare la finale di coppa italia.Mi pare ovvio che subiremo un umiliazione in mondovisione.
Non fatevi del male.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Aprile 2016)

Sono atterrato ora dopo quattro ore di volo... mi pare di capire che non mi sono perso niente, salvo l'ennesima umiliazione (e una certa gnoccona del verona)...


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2016)

Io non l'ho guardata. E non guarderò nemmeno le prossime. E far passare la voglia a ME credetemi, ce ne vuole.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oh, me lo tieni un posto sul carro?



E aggiungo. Mi pare incredibile ma è sceso pure questo lecchino, pensa quanto posto c'è.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Invito tutti a non guardare la finale di coppa italia.Mi pare ovvio che subiremo un umiliazione in mondovisione.
> Non fatevi del male.



La settimana scorsa ho preso il volo per Barcellona, faccio un week end li, non la guarderò.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> La settimana scorsa ho preso il volo per Barcellona, faccio un week end li, non la guarderò.



invidia totale.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Aprile 2016)

Comunque ieri, pur avendo visto solo il primo tempo, ho avuto la vaga impressione che diversi giocatori stessero giocando contro Brocchi: primi su tutti Kucka, Romagnoli, Menez e Bacca.


----------



## zlatan (26 Aprile 2016)

Difficile spiegare a chi non ha visto la partita, che siamo stati letteralmente presi a pallate da una squadra retrocessa. Ogni volta credo che abbiamo toccato il fondo, ma ogni volta continuiamo a fare peggio. Non mi resta che riempire di insulti la pagina facebook del nostro amato presidente...
Ah occhio che a breve ci sarà il rinnovo triennale del nostro grandissimo capitano....


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2016)

Il risultato non mi sorprende. Il problema è proprio alla base, dovrei esser perplesso per la prestazione e per il risultato ma non lo sono perchè riesco a valutare la mia squadra in maniera obiettiva.
Surclassati tecnicamente e agonisticamente. E se galliani è stanco di sentirsi dire che la squadra è scarsa io sono stanco che la mia squadra sia allestita da lui. Un incapace.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Aprile 2016)

Guardiamo il lato positivo dai...
Forse la fatal Verona per noi da oggi avrà un ricordo e significato più positivo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E aggiungo. Mi pare incredibile ma è sceso pure questo lecchino, pensa quanto posto c'è.


Allora tienimelo caldo già so che mi mangerò le mani


----------

